
Geek Luddites - lotusleaf1987
http://www.marco.org/1483352759
======
devmonk
The scary thing to me about removing the complexity of interface and usage
from computers by making them into PS3/Wii/iOS environments is that the
everyday developer can't easily write something for those platforms/OS's
without significant investment of money and time. Microcomputers evolved
because we could tinker with them without having to risk the wrath of the
company that created the platform. Take away the easy tinkering, and you'll
limit what is out there, and not in a good way.

